# Delonghi KG79 Modification



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just done this mod to get the Delonghi to grind coarser (opposite to this video).

I have 2 grinders, Eureka Specialita for espresso and the Delonghi for pour over due to my lazyness in not bothering to dial in between espresso and pour over.

Now perfect for pour over as it did not grind coarse enough.

The video shows how to mod for a finer grind but just go opposite for coarser setting.


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

> On 23/09/2020 at 10:48, hubcap said:
> 
> Just done this mod to get the Delonghi to grind coarser (opposite to this video).
> 
> ...


 Just tried pulling my first shot with my Gaggia New Baby after grinding using the DeLonghi on the finest setting. Massive error. 18g in the basket yielded about 100g after just 20 seconds!

Performed the mod above and hoping for better results tomorrow.

I know, I know. Spend more on the grinder than the machine - but the machine only cost me £30!

You'll probably see me posting tomorrow trying to get recommendations on second hand grinders at £150 and £300 price points....


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

Let me tell you how it went - surprisingly well!

This is an easy mod to do albeit be prepared to open the machine up again if you go too far. I turned through about 160 degrees and can now only turn the dial half way between course and fine before the motor really struggles to do grind at an acceptable rate / noise level.

However, I stuck 15g in my basket and got between 28 and 35g out after c30 seconds over 6 shots after I completed the mod.

Going to be too tough to really adjust fine enough to dial in properly but at least I can get something drinkable out of it.


----------

